# (same post, diff. title) Old Fashioned movie releasing in 200+ theaters



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Latest update: 12/11/14
Old Fashioned movie (by the people who are some of the producers of my angel series books which are next in their queue in movie dev.) is opening in 200+ theaters, on the same weekend as 50 Shades.

To see if it is in a city near you check this list: 
http://www.oldfashionedmovie.com/theaters

On a personal note: My family and I attended another advanced screening and were seated at a table with the film commissioner of St. Petersburg - Clearwater, Tom Armer, and one of the head tourism officials. My first two books are set in Clearwater, so I'm hoping the state gov.'t will approve more credits at their meeting in April.

*What does this have to do with writing?* 
I think most authors want to see their books become movies, and getting approval from local officials, film credits, and those involved in the film industry is another key step in a long process for quite a few projects that are not picked up by the major studios.



JeanneM said:


> I wonder if Netflix will have it on DVD. I'll keep an eye out for it.



Update December 4th: Just found out they signed a major distribution deal for the DVDs through a company everyone has heard of.

Opening night will be February 13th, February 14th in select theaters across the US. 
There is a fundraiser this Friday night for the Sunscreen Film Festival hosted by the St. Petersburg Clearwater Film Society this Saturday, December 6th. 
Ticket information here:

http://sunscreen-filmfestival.ticketleap.com/old-fashioned-advance-screening/






Old news from original post:
_Old Fashioned_ has finally moved into final mix (movie talk for it's done) and is getting set for release. A sneak preview is being done for two dates in January before the theatrical release is announced for later in 2014. it's a stunningly beautiful film (from the top secret trailers I've seen.) 
Why is this important to me?

Because an announcement will be made shortly after that about my angel series books (the first two) being moved into pre-production.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=654190921294576&set=a.238346039545735.56444.160270767353263&type=1&theater

If you live anywhere near the area, you might want to get tickets to the sneak previews before they sell out.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Congratulations Lisa!


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> _Old Fashioned_ has finally moved into final mix (movie talk for it's done) and is getting set for release. A sneak preview is being done for two dates in January before the theatrical release is announced for later in 2014. it's a stunningly beautiful film (from the top secret trailers I've seen.)
> Why is this important to me?
> 
> Because an announcement will be made shortly after that about my angel series books (the first two) being moved into pre-production.
> ...


What's the saying? You go girl? Or Congrats to ya.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

So this is an announcement of an upcoming announcement..?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> Because an announcement will be made shortly after that about my angel series books (the first two) being moved into pre-production.


The announcement will come after the screenings or after the theatrical release yet to be determined later in 2014?


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

BTackitt said:


> Congratulations Lisa!





Michael Buckley said:


> What's the saying? You go girl? Or Congrats to ya.


Thank you. 



David 'Half-Orc' Dalglish said:


> So this is an announcement of an upcoming announcement..?





Monique said:


> The announcement will come after the screenings or after the theatrical release yet to be determined later in 2014?


I guess for you and Monique, it is. This is kind of the way the movie business works. If you have some inside knowledge of how to release information faster or better, I'm all ears.

For the rest, they can get tickets to see _Old Fashioned_ January 18th or 19th in OH before it hits general release in the theaters.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

You said "after that." I was just asking what that that was. The Jan screenings or the national release?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Regardless if it is an announcement of an announcement or just an announcement or ?? it is still cool! Congrats!


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Sweet! Congratulations.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks Vyderscope and LBrent. 


Monique, If I had set dates I'd say. I'm not exactly in the loop. My agents say there are long periods where lots of things are happening behind the scenes that I'm not aware of, and then it will all seem to hit all at once. Then there are certain things I do know that I'm not allowed to talk about. It's frustrating. I'm just happy that their current project is so close to general release. It's a love story so maybe they're trying to set it for release through the distribution co. for a Valentine's Day weekend or Mother's Day, but I'm just guessing because I'm not in the loop.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Is the movie just book one, or did they combine both books for one movie?


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

VydorScope said:


> Is the movie just book one, or did they combine both books for one movie?


It's my understanding it will be some of the set up (so you know the characters) from book 1, but the main plot of book 2. I've had a few phone meetings with the people who wrote the screen treatment, and meetings about the synopsis of all five books in the current story arc (so they can add foreshadowing) but again, I haven't seen it, and they're under no obligation to show it to me, which is fine with me.


----------



## WG McCabe (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow. New Philadelphia OH is a pretty small town (I have kin-folk there, not far from me). Any idea why the 1st showings are there? Cast or crew have a link to Kent State Tusc? Just curious. I'll try my darndest to get to it, work permitting.

Congrats!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Patrick Szabo said:


> Wow. New Philadelphia OH is a pretty small town (I have kin-folk there, not far from me). Any idea why the 1st showings are there? Cast or crew have a link to Kent State Tusc? Just curious. I'll try my darndest to get to it, work permitting.
> 
> Congrats!


It was shot in Tuscarawas County, OH. I think this is why they're having it there.


----------



## WG McCabe (Oct 13, 2012)

Ah, gotcha. That makes sense. Thanks, Lisa, and good luck with the release.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

As some of you know, the production company that optioned the first two books in my angel series, had a movie (Old Fashioned) being filmed (it's in the can now) and that mine was/is in development as the next film in line.

Well, they have two book deals with Tyndale House who has finally put one of the books up for pre-order. 
The paperback will be released 8/15/2014 and the ebook 9/01/14.
It looks like all the pages about it are still being set up.  This is exciting news for me, even though it's not my book.
http://www.christianbook.com/old-fashioned-rene-gutteridge/9781414379333/pd/379333/1409901458?event=AAI
Here's the book summary:


> Former frat boy Clay Walsh has given up his reckless lifestyle and settled down to run an antique shop in a small Midwestern college town. Determined to put his partying ways behind him, Clay has become notorious for his lofty and outdated theories on love and romance. But when Amber Hewson, a free-spirited woman with a gypsy soul, rents the apartment above his shop, Clay cannot resist being attracted to her spontaneous and passionate embrace of life.
> New to the area, Amber finds herself surprisingly drawn to Clay and his noble ideas, but her own fears and deep wounds are difficult to overcome. Can they move beyond their differences and their pasts to attempt an "old-fashioned" courtship?


Yes, I have received exciting news about my project and books, but I can't talk about those.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Congrats on things moving forward. Why don't they let people talk about these things? When will you be able too?  Can't wait to hear. You sure have waited long enough. I hope they move things forward fast for you.


----------



## ConnerKressley (Feb 23, 2014)

That sounds like a pretty cool story. Good luck with the next step of your process. I'm sure things will be wonderful for you


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

JeanneM said:


> Congrats on things moving forward. Why don't they let people talk about these things? When will you be able too? Can't wait to hear. You sure have waited long enough. I hope they move things forward fast for you.


Movies have such a short time in the theater that most aren't talked about at all until a big burst of publicity a week or so before it gets in the theaters. They're doing things in a very timed and orderly fashion on purpose. Actually, for the amount of people and money invested in a film, and all the complicated steps, it's moving okay. I'm so happy Tyndale House and Rene Gutterridge are doing their books. They both have a great reputation.

I do believe the film is quirky and romantic enough to be the next "You've Got Mail" or "Sleepless in Seattle."



ConnerKressley said:


> That sounds like a pretty cool story. Good luck with the next step of your process. I'm sure things will be wonderful for you


It's really a clever film. It's been a lot of fun seeing how everything is pulling together. I'm just concentrating on releasing my book _True Treasure_ at the end of this month, then finishing two small projects, and workiing on _FEUDAL Land_ my next YA series. I feel very blessed to have the opportunity to do projects I love. Everything else is book gravy.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

My book that has been optioned 2x, the options exercised, and now is currently in development and on target to move into pre-production; this is the film that is ahead of mine in the queue. Since there are some major protests in the UK, I'm hoping Old Fashioned makes quite a splash.
http://variety.com/2014/film/news/fifty-shades-challenge-faith-based-1201270675/



> Freestyle Releasing, which generated strong grosses for "God's Not Dead," is offering up a challenge next Valentine's Day to "Fifty Shades of Grey" with faith-based romance "Old Fashioned."


"God's Not Dead" made 60 million.

Yes, I'm excited, because I can see mine moving into pre-production sometime in 2015.


----------



## Rich Amooi (Feb 14, 2014)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> My book that has been optioned 2x, the options exercised, and now is currently in development and on target to move into production, is being produced and this is the film that is ahead of mine in the queue. Since there are some major protests in the UK, I'm hoping there current film Old Fashioned makes quite a splash.
> http://variety.com/2014/film/news/fifty-shades-challenge-faith-based-1201270675/
> 
> Freestyle Releasing, which generated strong grosses for "God's Not Dead," is offering up a challenge next Valentine's Day to "Fifty Shades of Grey" with faith-based romance "Old Fashioned."
> ...


Wow! That's amazing! Congratulations. Hopefully, you will be able to publish your paperback again with a new cover when the movie comes out (featuring the movie poster with the actual actors).


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Rich Amooi said:


> Wow! That's amazing! Congratulations. Hopefully, you will be able to publish your paperback again with a new cover when the movie comes out (featuring the movie poster with the actual actors).


Thank you  
I've seen it in sneak showings and it reminds me of "You've Got Mail." I met other producers that signed on for my film at the Sunscreen Film Festival, and I've been having a blast. I think OFs potential to be a hit is there.

I do have a 27 page contract addressing all the issues.

They fully expect the angel series to be a hit. Of course, every producer expects the films they invest in to be hits or they wouldn't be sinking millions into making them, and then millions into promoting them.


----------



## Rich Amooi (Feb 14, 2014)

I can understand why you are having a blast. That's very cool.

I've only seen _You've Got Mail _about a hundred times with my wife!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Rich Amooi said:


> I can understand why you are having a blast. That's very cool.
> 
> I've only seen _You've Got Mail _about a hundred times with my wife!


This is a beautiful film like that, fun and silly yet heavy on romantic tension.


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

You go girl!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

merged with existing thread on this project.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Sounds great! Keep us posted.

Not to veer too much off subject...but my indie film route (the drastic alternate to yours) is proceeding once again. After shooting my Rise of the Gamers script, the same bunch of folks out in Virginia are going to start shooting my latest script (The Rangers) on August 15th. Nine days of seat-of-the-pants filming of orcs, elves, rangers, and a lot of fighting.

It's kind of interesting to watch the progress of the two different routes. In many ways, your studio route is somewhat akin to traditional publishing, and my indie route is akin to self-publishing. I know your film will turn out in a much more professional fashion and go further (and I know so, for many specific reasons), but I love the start-up/loony mentality of indie film.

Anyway, back to you...as I said before, please keep us posted. I'm rooting for you.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Congratulations, Lisa!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> merged with existing thread on this project.


I believe the previous ones were locked, so I couldn't add to them. I ran a search and nothing popped up, which is why I started a new thread. I've bookmarked this thread so I can just add to it in the future.



Christopher Bunn said:


> Sounds great! Keep us posted.
> 
> Not to veer too much off subject...but my indie film route (the drastic alternate to yours) is proceeding once again. After shooting my Rise of the Gamers script, the same bunch of folks out in Virginia are going to start shooting my latest script (The Rangers) on August 15th. Nine days of seat-of-the-pants filming of orcs, elves, rangers, and a lot of fighting.
> 
> ...


Thanks Christopher . I'm rooting for you too. Sounds exciting and I'm glad you're following your dream to get your movies made.



Caddy said:


> Congratulations, Lisa!


Thank you, Caddy!  As this project moves forward, so does mine.

Also, I think it's brilliant they're releasing this one the same time as Fifty Shades. Especially with some of the protests that are popping up. http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-tyne-19354560 and http://www.theguardian.com/books/2012/aug/24/fifty-shades-grey-domestic-violence-campaigners


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Lisa, 
Whatever do you have against 50SOG?  .  
Now I wish your producers all the best in the world on their counter movie.
Though if it is any consolation I won't be watching either.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

cinisajoy said:


> Lisa,
> Whatever do you have against 50SOG? .
> Now I wish your producers all the best in the world on their counter movie.
> Though if it is any consolation I won't be watching either.


LOL. They started filming OF three years ago? Way before FSOG. But the tie in for marketing is perfect.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Time magazine article: http://time.com/3057707/50-shades-of-grey-old-fashioned/ Word is getting out.


----------



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

You go girl! I bet you're on pins and needles... so to speak.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Marking my calendar!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Joe_Nobody said:


> You go girl! I bet you're on pins and needles... so to speak.


Thanks Joe, yes, I am.  Lot's of other stuff happening behind the scenes. The next six months are going to be a blast.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Marking my calendar!


Thanks, Gertie 

Just found another article: http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/films/news/new-film-old-fashioned-is-50-shades-of-grey-for-christians-claims-its-creator-9636401.html


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Good for you, Lisa.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Good for you, Lisa.


Thank you, Andrew


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

As soon as they let you talk about things, you better come here and tell us. We can't wait for this to happen for you.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

JeanneM said:


> As soon as they let you talk about things, you better come here and tell us. We can't wait for this to happen for you.


Jeanne, lol, you _know_ I will.  I want self publishers to know good things can happen just from getting your books out there. My agents are working on making me a hybrid within the next year.

In the meantime, I have one book to release before the end of August, another by October, and another I'll be releasing the paperback version of in the next couple of days. I just did three interviews this last week, have another podcast booked, my website is being revamped, and lots of other good stuff is happening, so I'm staying busy personally, and work wise.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

New mentions today:

E! : http://www.eonline.com/news/565159/there-is-a-clean-religious-version-of-fifty-shades-of-grey-hitting-theaters-at-the-same-time
MTV : http://www.mtv.com/news/1885639/fifty-shades-of-grey-old-fashioned/
The Daily Beast: http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/07/30/old-fashioned-your-christian-friendly-kink-free-alternative-to-fifty-shades-of-grey.html
Viral Global News: http://www.viralglobalnews.com/entertainment/fifty-shades-god-old-fashioned-seeks-slay-grey/13500/


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> Jeanne, lol, you _know_ I will.  I want self publishers to know good things can happen just from getting your books out there. My agents are working on making me a hybrid within the next year.
> 
> In the meantime, I have one book to release before the end of August, another by October, and another I'll be releasing the paperback version of in the next couple of days. I just did three interviews this last week, have another podcast booked, my website is being revamped, and lots of other good stuff is happening, so I'm staying busy personally, and work wise.


You go, girl! You sure are keeping busy. It will bring good things.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

The news about Old Fashioned (which was filmed way before FOSG, and was in development years ago), has really gone international. Hopefully, all this publicity will lead to nice box office, which should push my angel project into pre-production faster.

Here are more news outlets that ran articles Yahoo ran one too, but I think it was the same as the Variety Mag. all though Yahoo has a reach in the billions:

Outlet: Breitbart
Reach: ~ 8 Million unique visits/month
Link: http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Hollywood/2014/07/28/faith-based-romance-opens-50-shades

Outlet: Beliefnet
Reach: 9 Million unique visitors/month , 14 mil newsletter subscribers
Link: http://www.beliefnet.com/columnists/faithmediaandculture/2014/07/coming-attractions-the-boy-from-baby-house-10-old-fashioned-and-the-latest-from-the-kendricks.html

Outlet: Viral Global News
Reach: Approx. 99, 090 unique visitors monthly
Link:http://www.viralglobalnews.com/entertainment/fifty-shades-god-old-fashioned-seeks-slay-grey/13500/

Outlet: IB Times.com
Reach: Approx. 11,060,790 unique visitors monthly
Link:http://www.ibtimes.com/religious-anti-fifty-shades-grey-movie-old-fashioned-gets-same-release-date-50-shades-1646206

Outlet: Gospel Herald
Reach: Approx. 201,600 unique visitors monthly
Link:http://www.gospelherald.com/articles/52065/20140731/christian-film-old-fashioned-set-compete-fifty-shades-grey-next-valentines.html

Outlet: Ace Showbiz
Reach: Approx. 1,623,990 unique visitors monthly
Link:http://www.aceshowbiz.com/news/view/00073476.html

Outlet: HNGN
Reach: Approx. 81,480 unique visitors monthly
Link:http://www.hngn.com/articles/37730/20140801/50-shades-grey-gets-religious-twist-godly-romance-movie-hopes.html

Outlet: Movie News Guide
Reach: Approx. 55,890 unique visitors monthly
Link:http://www.movienewsguide.com/valentines-day-2015-face-off-fifty-shades-of-grey-and-old-fashioned/24566
https://ssl.gstatic.com/ui/v1/icons/mail/images/cleardot.gif
Outlet: Jezebel.com
Reach: Approx. 4,742,670 unique visitors monthly
Link:http://jezebel.com/good-news-theres-a-christian-alternative-to-50-shades-1613683950

Outlet: Entertainmentwise
Reach: Approx. 927,120 unique visitors monthly
Link:http://www.entertainmentwise.com/news/155347/SM-Vs-Chivalry-As-Fifty-Shades-Of-Grey-Gets-Box-Office-Competition-From-Faith-Film

Outlet: Independent.ie
Reach: ~ 3,9 Million Unique Monthly Viewers
Link: http://www.independent.ie/entertainment/movies/movie-news/new-film-old-fashioned-is-50-shades-of-grey-for-christians-claims-its-creator-30471118.html

Outlet: ChristianCinema.com
Reach: ~250K Uniques/Month
Link: http://www.christiancinema.com/catalog/newsdesk_info.php?newsdesk_id=2930&src=rss

Outlet: Breathecast.com
Link: http://www.breathecast.com/articles/fifty-shades-of-grey-challenged-by-faith-based-mov-18168/

Outlet: JustLoveMovies.com
Link: http://justlovemovies.com/2014/07/28/indie-old-fashioned-sets-up-david-v-goliath-with-50-shades-in-theaters-valentines-day-2015/


----------



## Someone (Dec 30, 2011)

Lisa
Wanted to mention an article about Old Fashioned is on the front page of Yahoo right now; it's number 6 on the click through on the top of the home page. I saw it, thought of you, and had to hunt for this thread to let you know. 

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/fifty-shades-of-grey-to-be-challenged-by-faith-based-93502064282.html


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Someone said:


> Lisa
> Wanted to mention an article about Old Fashioned is on the front page of Yahoo right now; it's number 6 on the click through on the top of the home page. I saw it, thought of you, and had to hunt for this thread to let you know.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/movies/fifty-shades-of-grey-to-be-challenged-by-faith-based-93502064282.html


Thank you!  so much. 

I'm waiting for them to release the OF movie trailer. It's such a great film. Elizabeth Roberts is so magnetic like Meg Ryan.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

The reason I've posted this in the Writers' Cafe is because I get questions from other authors on how my project is going, which is connected with OF as being in the line after OF. As this project OF moves ahead, so does mine. 

Because others have in the past "questioned"  my project, producers, and agency, I just wanted to "share" the press outlets those here know of so they can see how this is influencing what happens with the angel series.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Movie trailer for Old Fashioned in theaters 2/14/15:





https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=791119004268433&set=vb.160270767353263&type=2&theater


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

That was a really great trailer. I hope it does well and now they can concentrate on yours. Can't wait for that one.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

JeanneM said:


> That was a really great trailer. I hope it does well and now they can concentrate on yours. Can't wait for that one.


I love the film and can't wait to see it again on the big screen Valentine's Day.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I wonder if Netflix will have it on DVD. I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

JeanneM said:


> I wonder if Netflix will have it on DVD. I'll keep an eye out for it.


Update:Just found out they signed a major distribution deal for the DVDs through a company everyone has heard of.

Opening night will be February 13th, February 14th in select theaters across the US. 
There is a fundraiser this Friday night for the Sunscreen Film Festival hosted by the St. Petersburg Clearwater Film Society this Saturday, December 6th. 
Ticket information here:
http://sunscreen-filmfestival.ticketleap.com/old-fashioned-advance-screening/


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

*Latest update: 12/11/14*
Old Fashioned movie (by the people who are some of the producers of my angel series books which are next in their queue in movie dev.) is opening in 200+ theaters on the same weekend as 50 Shades.

To see if it is in a city near you check this list: 
http://www.oldfashionedmovie.com/theaters

On a personal note: My family and I attended another advanced screening and were seated at a table with the film commissioner of St. Petersburg - Clearwater, Tom Armer, and one of the head Clearwater tourism officials. My first two books are set in Clearwater, so I'm hoping the state gov.'t will approve more credits at their meeting in April.

*What does this have to do with writing?* 
I think most authors want to see their books become movies, and getting approval from local officials, film credits, and those involved in the film industry is another key step in a long process for quite a few projects that are not picked up by the major studios.


----------

